# Lyft Needs Long Pickup Fee



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I got a lyft ping at 8:49am from someone 25 minutes away obviously I declined it and took a nearby Uber ping. I turned Lyft back on around 10AM and instantly got a ping from the same lady at the same address now 30 minutes away from my location. 

If Lyft had a long pickup fee I would have considered the ride but until they change the policy their customers will be waiting for hours in the small markts.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

30 minutes away, I want to be paid to pick them up AND know the destination or I wouldn't budge. Not a ride I'd play roulette on.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

On Lyft I only do 13 to 15 minute pick ups at most and basically attempt to shuffle them if they're not right out the door. If they cancel anywhere on the way up 7 bucks.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't take any Lyft trips more than 5 mins away. It is not the lack of long pickup fees as much as it it Lyft giving the ride to another driver or switching the trip on you. If I have to turn around I will decline most lyft rides as I lose the trip too often.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Lyft 4 minutes.
Uber 6 minutes.
LA CA here.


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

Lyft and Uber business models seem to based on urban transport. I prefer "riding the 'burbs" though so I have been a frequent victim of the long pick-up short drop-off mis-match. I've stopped accepting far away pick-ups unless I see the "Long Trip" alert. Here's the thing: City dwellers have many options for getting around compared to people in the suburbs. Suburbs have little or no public transit. Many don't even have access to cab companies. Ride share is their only option. Lyft and Uber should be trying to capitalize on this but instead they discourage it by making suburban driving unappealing to drivers by not properly compensating for the long pick-ups that are a normal part of out-of-city driving.

I don't see why the same principle that justifies surge pricing in the city can't be applied to the wide open spaces outside the city. If there's no driver closer to me and I'm being asked to drive 10 miles for a pick-up, there should be an extra fee attached. One possible formula could be Pick-up distance minus Drop-off distance times 50% standard rate. For example, an 8 mile pick-up to drive someone 3 miles would incur an additional 5 miles charged at half the normal rate. If the drive distance is longer than the pick-up distance there would be no extra charge. 

Potentially, this might result in more drivers signing up to drive in the boonies and maybe these extra charges would diminish somewhat over time while also reducing wait times for riders waiting for their driver to cross through three towns to get to them.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I luckily live in the part of the suburbs where Uber is pretty popular now so most Uber pings are no more than 4 or 5 minutes away unless it's like real late at night or real early in the morning. Lyft works pretty good once I go further out in the suburbs towards Rockville. Near my house it's too close to the sticks where Lyft isn't very popping so I tend to just not use it as much there or attempt to shuffle if they not out the door while keeping both Uber and Lyft DFs on as back up.

For me it's one of those situations where solo Lyft in the burbs would be a problem, but Uber is a nice back up. If I was only doing Lyft I would make sure to go closer in the burbs towards the city. Farther out burbs just can't be done on Lyft. Lyft is the hipster app that people closer to the city use more.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

There are markets where the driver is paid the same to pickup as it is to deliver, so it is absolutely possible for the platform to include a pickup fee. 
I turned on this morning, car warming up in the driveway, a full cup of coffee in my hand... immediate Lyft ping 15 minutes away... 

The name suggests a tip is unlikely, but hope springs eternal as I let it go down nearly to the end and last second decided to accept, 5:15 am on a Friday, this might be an airport run...people go on long weekends, right?

So I drive in to this very sketchy neighborhood and arrive within 13 minutes of ping. (I hit some green lights and blew some stop signs in the early morning desolate side roads) There's a light on inside the house, and I can see the phone moving around. With a little more than two minutes on the clock she opens the front door and walks over. I'm disappointed, she's already got a 4 for making me wait. She's young, she's not even carrying her purse so she's likely just needing a ride to work.

Yep, we're going to work. Her car is sick, in the shop for a few days, major engine work, expensive type. A tip just got unlikely-er. She makes $13 hour in the retail store of a sneaker manufacturing facility. (Socks, and sweats and hats)

I decide that 4 stars is her grade, at least she was conversational, so I learned there were two cancels before I accepted. Those fellow Lyft drivers are the ones that deserve my scorn. They were closer than I was, and they both kicked that can down the road. Had I declined this pickup, her ride could have been 20 minutes away. 

So, I'm left with the ethical dilemma of accepting a long distance ping and encouraging Lyft to continue free pickups, or cancelling the long ping and passing a longer free pickup on to another driver. 

I guess I'll have to accept only half going forward. I do laugh at the "If you don't want to drive, turn the app off" and "Your acceptance rate is only 70% this week". Eff U Lyft, pay me to pickup and my acceptance rate will be 100%


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It boggles the mind why Lyft hasn't added this feature already. They copy Uber, step for step, when it comes to rates and general behavior. They had tipping and low-rating unmatching first, give drivers the full cancel fee and let drivers rate their riders for up to 24 hours. All of these are good things for drivers, yet they still send these 20, 30 or even 40 minute pings and send the nastygrams when you reject enough of them. So stupid.

Just copy the LPU fee from Uber like the stalker company you are or even better, give riders in the boonies the control. " No drivers have accepted your request. Would you like to offer an upfront tip to your request?" It would be a win-win-win for all parties involved.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't do long pickups period.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Long pickups are not always about the time to get there. The time of day/night (never during rush hour(s)), location of pickup and is it Lyft or uber. 
If the pickup is going to take me in the direction I wanted to go anyway, why not? If it get cancelled or ends up being a short ride, i was going that way anyway.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Bonmot said:


> Lyft and Uber business models seem to based on urban transport. I prefer "riding the 'burbs" though so I have been a frequent victim of the long pick-up short drop-off mis-match. I've stopped accepting far away pick-ups unless I see the "Long Trip" alert. Here's the thing: City dwellers have many options for getting around compared to people in the suburbs. Suburbs have little or no public transit. Many don't even have access to cab companies. Ride share is their only option. Lyft and Uber should be trying to capitalize on this but instead they discourage it by making suburban driving unappealing to drivers by not properly compensating for the long pick-ups that are a normal part of out-of-city driving.
> 
> I don't see why the same principle that justifies surge pricing in the city can't be applied to the wide open spaces outside the city. If there's no driver closer to me and I'm being asked to drive 10 miles for a pick-up, there should be an extra fee attached. One possible formula could be Pick-up distance minus Drop-off distance times 50% standard rate. For example, an 8 mile pick-up to drive someone 3 miles would incur an additional 5 miles charged at half the normal rate. If the drive distance is longer than the pick-up distance there would be no extra charge.
> 
> Potentially, this might result in more drivers signing up to drive in the boonies and maybe these extra charges would diminish somewhat over time while also reducing wait times for riders waiting for their driver to cross through three towns to get to them.


You have a lot of logic and it would be better for the entire lyft community if they did offer long pick up fees because then that pax would've been picked up.

I won't drive more than 6 minutes for a lyft unless it's really slow and they have a ride challenge that week then I'll extend it to 8 minutes. That's it.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Bonmot said:


> Lyft and Uber business models seem to based on urban transport. I prefer "riding the 'burbs" though so I have been a frequent victim of the long pick-up short drop-off mis-match. I've stopped accepting far away pick-ups unless I see the "Long Trip" alert. Here's the thing: City dwellers have many options for getting around compared to people in the suburbs. Suburbs have little or no public transit. Many don't even have access to cab companies. Ride share is their only option. Lyft and Uber should be trying to capitalize on this but instead they discourage it by making suburban driving unappealing to drivers by not properly compensating for the long pick-ups that are a normal part of out-of-city driving.
> 
> I don't see why the same principle that justifies surge pricing in the city can't be applied to the wide open spaces outside the city. If there's no driver closer to me and I'm being asked to drive 10 miles for a pick-up, there should be an extra fee attached. One possible formula could be Pick-up distance minus Drop-off distance times 50% standard rate. For example, an 8 mile pick-up to drive someone 3 miles would incur an additional 5 miles charged at half the normal rate. If the drive distance is longer than the pick-up distance there would be no extra charge.
> 
> Potentially, this might result in more drivers signing up to drive in the boonies and maybe these extra charges would diminish somewhat over time while also reducing wait times for riders waiting for their driver to cross through three towns to get to them.


That is a great, well thought out idea.

I suppose Lyft's position is why should they start paying people for something they are already doing for free?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i love uber pickups. so we all know we can accept a new ride when were dropping a pax off.
i get a new ping it says long pick up possible when its over 15 minutes away. 
well i am dropping off the pax in the direction to the new pax anyways . after i drop off the first pax i plan it out im usually no more then 5 minutes away anyways and i get an extra 3 or 5 bucks for the long pick up, 
lyft expects us to drive an hour to pick a pax up and have a smile on our face.
ow boy i am so happy to lose money and take you to local walmart and i will wait 30 minutes and no need to worry ill keep the car running to keep it warm . lmao


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I think lyft will add long pick up fee in the next 3 months


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

From Lyfts perspective it's a tough call. Cut their gross margins (currently around 45%) or risk losing pax forever to Uber. Tough call...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> From Lyfts perspective it's a tough call. Cut their gross margins (currently around 45%) or risk losing pax forever to Uber. Tough call...


LYFT UPDATE. today i accepted a longer ping the market is totally over saturated this week holiday assholes . i grind it out on low numbers . so i accepted a eta of 11 minutes with lyft traffic @ 4.30 here sucks. i drive the ass 2 miles . ( who cant walk two miles) really really i walk 6 miles a day for exercise two 3 miles walks day and night. anyways the bonus screen came up. it said >>.... thanks for picking up ass hole with a longer eta here is a 2 dollar bonus to off set the pick up. THANKS LYFT it helps a lot .


----------



## Olddude (Nov 25, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I got a lyft ping at 8:49am from someone 25 minutes away obviously I declined it and took a nearby Uber ping. I turned Lyft back on around 10AM and instantly got a ping from the same lady at the same address now 30 minutes away from my location.
> 
> If Lyft had a long pickup fee I would have considered the ride but until they change the policy their customers will be waiting for hours in the small markts.


I don't accept a ride over 7 minutes long on a pickup


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> From Lyfts perspective it's a tough call. Cut their gross margins (currently around 45%) or risk losing pax forever to Uber. Tough call...


Lyft pax not going to switch to uber, it is going to be a low number
Had another Uberswitchrooski today
He said, uber overcharged him on a run 
This is like the 5th pax in the last week that has done this
Lyft will work with the pax on overcharges while uber keeps it


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i guess i am very lucky. still getting a dollar a minute over 9 minutes for longer eta .


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

Yea, I have had the "growing pains", goto a 17minute pickup for a 3dollar trip...… I have become much more picky. I used to be worried about acceptance ratings, but I am in the 70s and if I am reading the forums correctly there are folks running in the teens.....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> I used to be worried about acceptance ratings, but I am in the 70s and if I am reading the forums correctly there are folks running in the teens.


They get that high?


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

So, the 90% required on the bottom there means nothing I guess


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> So, the 90% required on the bottom there means nothing I guess


That's 90% AR for those bonus levels (man, wish those would come back!)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been getting a lot of Lyft requests for 30+ miles away. I accept them call the passenger for details and more often than not apologize to them that I need to cancel. Last one was 30+ miles away and wanted to go 1/2 mile to the local bar. Remote area with a 30 mile return back to civilization.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> So, the 90% required on the bottom there means nothing I guess


nice to see somebody else that likes beavis and butt head. you can watch some of there shows on youtube its limited though


----------

